# orange peel when painting cabinets



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am painting my cabinets white and then going to do a glaze over the white. I bought an oil based primer and top coat from sherwin williams and applied them with a 3/16" nap 6" roller they recommended. The problem I'm having is after the top coat you can see a lot of orange peel in the finish and it looks horrible. I lightly sanded in between the primer and top coat and am now sanding the top coat down. I'm going to apply a second coat of the top coat and then sand what orange peel I get from that out and hope that works without sanding down to the primer.

Any suggestions or things I'm doing wrong? Would it help to put two another 2 coats of top coat and then try and sand the orange peel out? Any tips on sanding to get orange peel out? Right now I'm using 220 sanding sponges but they clog up fast and have gone threw 2 10 packs at 15 bucks a peice. I just started using my random orbit with 220 on some of the bigger peices. 

Guess I'm wondering if I"m doing something wrong or if I'm just going to have to live with this orange peel? Maybe a different roller cover or different method of applying paint or different way to sand to get better results?

Any help with this will be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You are most likely not seeing "orange peel" Orange peel is when the spray is drying before hitting the surface due to using too much pressure. Also can be caused by the temperature being to hot. Spraying is the right way to finish cabinets, but this is not what you are even doing. You may be seeing the texture from the nap of the roller. Paints are not usually sanded, nor should they be used to finish cabinets. But to sand if you must, sand with wet sandpaper and water to avoid paint buildup in the paper. Start with 150 Grit, then 180, 220


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Tell us about the steps you took _before_ you even applied anything to the cabinets...I'm sure you know that preparation before the 'event' of applying the paint is 80% of the total job. :yes:

I think I detect a dirty surface that was ignored. Created a surface so slick that even oil-based primers wouldn't stick to it. After cleaning, they perhaps should even have been sanded _at that point_...


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bob, you are correct that the texture is from the nap of the roller. I guess I was using orange peel as a way to describe the texture and didn't know orange peel was just from spraying. You say paints shouldn't be used for cabinets? I've read about lots of people painting cabinets and sherwin williams said I would be ok. The paint is sticking fine, I just don't like the texture the roller leaves and don't know if there is anything I can do to get rid of it.

ccarlisle, I sanded the cabinets good with 220 grit sand paper and then used TSP to clean the cabinets good. The paint is sticking good but it's just the texture from the roller that I'm trying to get rid of. I would like to spray the finish but unfortunatly I don't have a HVLP or the experience to be able to spray the cabinets. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or how someone else applied the paint so not to leave texture marks or brush marks besides using a sprayer if possible. Also wondering if I'm on the right track with sanding? Thanks for your help


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Paint does not offer the durability and moisture protection that is required for cabinets. It can be done, just not the best coating for a cabinet. Only one manufacturer offers "painted" cabinets and they cover the paint with a vinyl sealer and lacquer. Paint does not contain fine enough resins (the binder) to provide the smooth cleanable surface that you will see on cabinets.

Now to fix or help with what you are doing. Use a foam roller not a nap roller. Thin the paint 10% for first coat. Wet sand with 240 grit between coats. Add penetrol to the paint as directed on can to help paint flow better.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

fast1 said:


> whats penetrol?


A paint additive for oil based paints to fix what your problem is. It will make the paint flow smoother and dry a little bit slower. (which you need)


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your advice Bob. You say to thin the first coat, I'm assuming I thin it with the penetrol you mention? And should I also thin the second coat? Thanks again


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks for your advice Bob. You say to thin the first coat, I'm assuming I thin it with the penetrol you mention? And should I also thin the second coat? Thanks again


For oil paint thin with paint thinner. Do not thin the final coat. Use penetrol with every coat. Use compressed air to clean after sanding. Buy the little cans from an electronics store if you do not have a compressor. Tack cloths will scratch your surface. But with your finish this may not be an issue. You can clean with a cotton cloth dampened with mineral spirits.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks bob. I will give this a shot and see what happens! Hopefully it turns out. Thanks again for all your help


----------

